

A case against "It's only one more year" - scootklein
http://scottkle.in/a-case-against-its-only-one-more-year

======
space-monkey
"You'll never go back to school - The statistics don't lie on this one: people
who take terms off are disproportionately unlikely to finish up, even if its
only a couple classes."

Is this just evidence that once people start working, they find the value of
the degree to be less than cost of finishing it?

~~~
scootklein
A traditional economist's view of behavior would answer "yes" to this question
even if that isn't always the reality. You hit on the point though - not going
back to school could very well be the best thing for you. You won't know until
you try, and the opportunity cost of time is rarely factored into that
equation.

